# I have a bun in the oven!! *updated miscarriage*



## T'elle

After over 4 years I finally have a little bun baking!!! <3
Got our surprise BFP this morning....we are over he moon!! Will upload a pic very soon x

Beanie isn't with us anymore :cry: thanks for all the support x


----------



## Rumpskin

Fantastic news, congrats lovely :happydance: xxxx


----------



## honeybee2

arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

best news Ive had this year, congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:happydance::happydance::kiss::baby::cloud9::yipee::wohoo::laugh2::bodyb::happydance::happydance: :cloud9: :baby::cloud9::yipee::wohoo::laugh2::bodyb:​
WOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations Sweetie , so happy for you xxxxxxxxxx​


----------



## Kimboowee

Congrats!!!


----------



## leasap

congrats hun :) xx


----------



## samzi

so so chuffed for you hun, yay xxxx


----------



## FEDup1981

Aww its about time its ur turn!!! Such wonderful news!! So happy for you, congratulations to you and Chris! :yipee:


----------



## gueyilla1985

So i have a ? do you guys think that the spotting i had around the 18 of jan have been my:af:. cause i was due yesterday and no sign of it anywhere.


----------



## natasja32

Huge congrats sweetie! Im exstatic (sp) for you! Best news ive had in ages! Sending you tons of sticky dust for beany.:happydance::hugs:


----------



## pinklizzy

Congratulations! xx


----------



## pink_bow

Massive congratulations! xx


----------



## Blue12

Congrats!!!!!!! Saw the news on fb - on Pinkwitches status!!!


----------



## BlackBerry25

Yes! Yes! Yes!! Get over in first tri with us! I think we all of us have been rooting for you guys this whole time and this is such a great thread to see from you!! :happydance: Congrats!


----------



## Sovereign

Congrats! x


----------



## Kimmer

MASSIVE congratulations hun! I'm so happy for you. Hope you have an amazing 8ish months! :hugs:


----------



## xLaurax

Huge congratulations sweetie xxxxxx


----------



## Pippin

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH long time no see lovely but what a lovely way to get back in touch CONGRATULATIONS


:cloud9::happydance::kiss::hugs::thumbup::baby::haha::flower::cloud9::happydance::kiss::hugs::thumbup::baby::haha::flower::cloud9: :happydance::kiss::hugs::thumbup::baby::haha::flower::cloud9::happydance::kiss::hugs::thumbup::baby::haha::flower::cloud9: :happydance::kiss::hugs::thumbup::baby::haha::flower::cloud9::happydance::kiss::hugs::thumbup::baby::haha::flower::cloud9: :happydance::kiss::hugs::thumbup::baby::haha::flower::cloud9::happydance::kiss::hugs::thumbup::baby::haha::flower:


----------



## T'elle

im in tears im so happy!! i keep crying lol thank you so much to all of you!!! <3 xxxxxxx


----------



## vanillastar

Congrats!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

u worked out ur edd?


----------



## T'elle

Not yet hun, im not sure how far in my cycle i was or anything lol but eeek im pregnant!!! xxx


----------



## hayley x

thats fab :cloud9: congratsss x


----------



## honeybee2

think your due about october babes xx


----------



## T'elle

:D xx


----------



## pinkbow

MASSIVE congrats chick :happydance: and 2-3 weeks id say about 6 weeks along, exciting!!!!


----------



## sophie c

arggghhh i cannot believe i didnt see this!!!

you deserve this sooo much, im truely chuffed for you!!

hope you have a happy and healthy 9months! xxxxx


----------



## v2007

Arrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhh

So happy for you. 

V xxxx


----------



## needausername

lovin' it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bittersweet

Congrats hunnie!!!xx


----------



## baby05

Congratulations!


----------



## T'elle

Thanks everyone!! xxx


----------



## lucy_x

congratulations :flower:


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## twiggy56

aww I recognise your username from back ttc Abigail...

Congratulations! 

Hehe, keep saying it...YOU'RE PREGNANT!! :happydance:

:flower:


----------



## eclipse

congratulations to you!!! How did your first doctor visit go?


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

have u got a journal yet ???

stalker in waiting !!

:coffee:


----------



## T'elle

Im going to start a journal after my first scan :D

and Drs went fine thank you hun! all good so far, hes convinced the little bleed i had was flower settling in :) so thats put my mind to rest for now haha. Just very impatiently waiting a scan :) eeeeek i cant believe this is actually happening xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

T'elle said:
 

> . Just very impatiently waiting a scan :) eeeeek i cant believe this is actually happening xx

:cloud9:

do u know when ur scan will be?


----------



## T'elle

i dont :( i phoned up to arrange it (what the dr told me to do) and they said they dont scan until 11 weeks anyway, so i told them im high risk pregnancy and she said oh ok well if you make it to 10 weeks call us then and we'll arrange a scan for 11 weeks xxxx


----------



## hayley x

:shock: I would ring back and demand to talk to someone higher, or go back to your docs and ask them to ring, thats disgusting!! :hugs: x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i would maybe speak to gp again and ask for an early reassurance scan due to previous history


----------



## T'elle

yeah im disgusted with them, as soon as i gave my nhs number she got really shitty wit me. I just phoned the gp they re going to get back to me this afternoon x


----------



## hayley x

Lets hope you can update with positive news this afternoon, like a scan date for a couple of weeks time :happydance: good luck x


----------



## T'elle

hopefully!! im still in shock haha xxx


----------



## embojet

Congratulations!


----------



## nightkd

Congrats!!! :D xxxxxx


----------



## hayley x

Have you heard back yet? :hugs: x


----------



## 678star-bex

4 years? huge congratulations. i am coming up to 2.5yrs so u give me faith and hope. thank u.

h&h 9mths. xx


----------



## Pippin

Hey love re scans get your doctor to book an early one it's the only way to go in my area without paying. If we phone they fob us off. Have a good feeling for you. x


----------



## T'elle

Thanks everyone, i asked my GP but he said as im not in pain theres no need to refferr me over :shrug: he said i just have to sit it out and hope for the best. xx


----------



## Lou22

Awh well done! congrats hunni xxx


----------



## NDH

Huge congrats!


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!! :baby:


----------



## Steph63

Huge congratulations!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I missed this! Huge congrats :yipee: xx


----------



## helen1234

congratulations hun xx


----------



## Sparklebaby

whoop whoop. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx proud of you. :hugs:


----------



## nessajane

Congratulations hun xx


----------



## bbyno1

Ahh Congratulations!x


----------



## T'elle

Im currently having a 'threatened miscarriage' as im bleeding with alot of painful cramps and throbbing in my tummy. Hoping that beanie is snug and that nothing is going wrong. Was in hospital this evening, and have been sent home to return at 10:40 for a scan in the morning to see if beanie is still with us xxx


----------



## Steph63

Hun I had that at 8 weeks, turned out to be an unexplained bleed and bubs was well snuggled in when they checked again. I'm very much hoping it turns out the same for you :hugs:


----------



## Danielle_jone

so sorry to hear that hun :( lots of hugs to you! XO


----------



## eclipse

I'm so sorry for your loss T'elle :hugs:


----------



## jessica.p

I'm so sorry :(


----------



## Jennifaerie

I'm so sorry xxx :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

So sorry hon :hugs: life isn't kind to you. x


----------



## Blah11

Oh I'm really sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

So sorry your pregnancy has ended this way :hugs:


----------



## Fooled_Heart

:hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss hun


----------



## elliep

So sorry to hear this x


----------



## sam#3

so so sorry xx


----------



## Scamp

So sorry hun :hugs:
x


----------



## disneybelle25

sending :hugs: xxx


----------



## hannahbananax

im so sorry for your loss :( its not easy wanting something so bad and when you finally get it, it gets taken away from you.. take care xxx


----------



## babygirl89

im so so sorry hun xxx


----------



## lillysmum

I'm so sorry to hear this, sending you so much love and hugs xxx


----------



## Bittersweet

so sorry hun.xx


----------



## Nataliexx

Im so sorry for your loss :(


----------



## Bambino2011

i had mc after ttc for years :hugs: xx


----------



## kpetz31

So sorry to hear that. :hug: :(


----------



## twiggy56

oh no :nope: Im really sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

Aw, so sorry to hear that hun :hugs:


----------



## Sovereign

I'm sory babes x


----------



## CandiceSj

I'm so sorry to hear this... XoX


----------



## Danielle_jone

so sorry hun. lots of hugs and good thoughts your way! xx


----------



## SAmummy

:hugs: don't give up hope :hugs:


----------



## Char&Bump-x

So sorry :hugs:


----------



## bloodbinds

:hugs: i'm so sorry hun xx


----------

